# Basement Systems Waterguard Drain Tile Question



## franzcatch (Mar 21, 2013)

http://www.basementsystems.com/base...ing-products/drainage-systems/waterguard.html

Can someone help me find a way to acquire about 150ft of this stuff? I am looking to waterproof my basement and have decided that the product in the link above would be the best for my situation and I really want to get it.

The problem is, there is only one company (a franchise) in town who sells it and they only sell it installed - which is QUITE PRICEY.

Anyone know of an alternative way to get this stuff? Or know of another product that is very similar?


----------



## nealtw (Mar 21, 2013)

There are other products on the market, you just have to keep looking.
Unless you cover the wall with a waterproofing membrane you will still have moisture in the basement.
You want to use something high enough so if the wall needs to be done latter something can be tucked behind the product at the floor.


----------



## drewdin (Mar 25, 2013)

I had the clean space installed in my house, the price wasn't that bad. (The white stuff in the picture above) it did clear up the smell in the basement, lets see in the summer if it helps remove the moisture.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 25, 2013)

All the pictures with the system above show concrete patch of only about a inch and a half. So if the basement was finished with a wall built inside the foundation, the weight of the wall will be suppoted by this plastic pipe. If the wall was put in tight as meny are and flexing in the floor above would apply more pressure on this pipe and the joint of the new and old concrete.


----------



## franzcatch (Mar 29, 2013)

nealtw said:


> All the pictures with the system above show concrete patch of only about a inch and a half. So if the basement was finished with a wall built inside the foundation, the weight of the wall will be suppoted by this plastic pipe. If the wall was put in tight as meny are and flexing in the floor above would apply more pressure on this pipe and the joint of the new and old concrete.



I had considered that, so to mitigate this issue I was planning to build the wall about 4 - 6 inches away from the wall.  

Hmmm...

Does anyone know of a better product/method of doing this?


----------



## nealtw (Mar 29, 2013)

In my first posting, the picture shows what looks like black cardboard. That would allow water to run down the wall and across the footing. This will allow you to have full thickness concrete patch and the if you build your wall, the footing supports the patch and the wall.


----------



## mudmixer (Mar 29, 2013)

It is not a real waterproofing system, but a surface "band-aid" to collect the water after it has leaked into the living space. Definitely not a reliable long term system, especially since the drainage ports from the wall do not drain the bottom of the cores. - A traditional interior drain tile system is superior and can even reduce the hydrostatic pressure on the exterior of the wall (the cause of most water leakage) and minimize the pressure under that slab, thar can cause floor cracks.

Dick


----------



## franzcatch (Mar 30, 2013)

I forgot to mention that I have a poured basement, not blocks.  Should I still drill holes in the base of the wall?  If so, in what location (specifically)?


----------



## mudmixer (Mar 30, 2013)

Drilling cores in a concrete wall will do no good, because you have no means to collect water that got by the primary exterior waterproofing (if any).


----------

